# Supporting Membership Fee?



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

i may have posted something like this a minute ago but cant find it. i know i dont pay enough attention, as i am sure somewhere it would tell me how to become a member instead of just a guest. if u could post the membership fee and where to send it maybe it would generate some revenue for the cause. i have been on for about a month and find this site very interesting. good luck this weekend and iowa's season opens as well. but we jsut dont have the ducks so we will be coming to nodak the first week of october. maybe i could hand deliver my membership fee. thanks


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is the link to signup as a supporting member....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/join.php

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Ryan, I never much thought about joining as I do not remember a screen aksing me to. I'm certain there was and I appreciate NODAK not bothering me for money but after reading this I registered and sent a check for 2 years membership. Keep up the GREAT work!

Mark


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chesador said:


> Ryan, I never much thought about joining as I do not remember a screen aksing me to. I'm certain there was and I appreciate NODAK not bothering me for money but after reading this I registered and sent a check for 2 years membership. Keep up the GREAT work!
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark

Thanks for joining! It's always great to add more guys willing to support Chris's efforts at keeping the site rolling!

Here is the info on benefits of Supporting Membership:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/member.php

Ryan


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

did i miss the adress some where, to send my check or hand deliver it thanks


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

tclark4140 said:


> did i miss the adress some where, to send my check or hand deliver it thanks


When you go to fill out the reqested information and hit "Submit" it will direct you to a second page. The second page contains the following information:

If you want to send check or money order:
Nodak Outdoors
7510 Hightop Lane
Bismarck ND 58503

If sending by check or money order, PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR USERNAME.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Like I just said in another post. It is the best 10.00 spent. 
I have learned a great deal from these guys and they are always ready to help teach if you have a question. You can ask Burl about fishing his lake but only if you are a non-res! (JK again!)

Love this site.

David


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Ryan. I'm going to send a check for $20 to the above address. This site is great. Not only informative but it's a lot of fun to read a lot of the threads. Sound's like you've got a bunch of good guys that like hunting and fishing. I found it on a Google search looking for advice on a 22-250. Which I bought. Thanks again. I'd be happy to be a supporting member.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok. I just joined as well and I also feel it's the best 10 dollars I have spent in quite a while. I have been given so much help and good advice from here. Unfortunately it has cost me a lot of money. But if my girl can go out and buy 33 coach pocketbooks in 4 years I can buy a few Browning Rifles, and Nikon Dream Season Binoculars, and scopes, oh and ammunition, reloader, night vision, laser range finder, spot lights, a new Browning knife (gotta represent) LOL, Oh I guess I win. But thanks again. Everyone has been great.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bgunit68 said:


> Ok. I just joined as well and I also feel it's the best 10 dollars I have spent in quite a while. I have been given so much help and good advice from here. Unfortunately it has cost me a lot of money. But if my girl can go out and buy 33 coach pocketbooks in 4 years I can buy a few Browning Rifles, and Nikon Dream Season Binoculars, and scopes, oh and ammunition, reloader, night vision, laser range finder, spot lights, a new Browning knife (gotta represent) LOL, Oh I guess I win. But thanks again. Everyone has been great.


Welcome! Congrats on finding the site!

Ryan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Just so you guys know, my list of heros goes something like: Stahl, Zink, Hustad. :bowdown:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I am glad to see all of the member support!!! I am a sponsor here because it is just a well maintained site with a great group of people!!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Chris, you should work up some sort of thing that sends out a membership renewal reminder. I always forget.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

i wish i could be a member, but i dont have $10.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

im gonna be a member by the end of tonight!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just signed up now, about time I did. Have 1500 posts here!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

is there a ummmm financial aid for someone like me???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Now that Christmas is here, take back a gift and use that $10 to be a member if need be.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

MN goose killa said:


> is there a ummmm financial aid for someone like me???


 Your always trying to buy stuff on the classifieds, use some of that money.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

there really is no reason for not being a member. Every one that uses this forum should fork over the $10.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I know this post went up over two years ago, is the info. and address current? And the fee?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

is there a way to pay with a card and not have it go through paypal? it says i have a paypal account but i cantt remember what the sign in is.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i paid through paypal with my card, but it still says that i'm not a supporting member. does it take a few days?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunter121390 said:


> i paid through paypal with my card, but it still says that i'm not a supporting member. does it take a few days?


Someone with the ability will change it over. Got to give it some time as Chris is out of the office for a while.

Look out for the Bait Pile!!!  Your life as you know it will change.

:beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

alright. im new to the whole credit card stuff so idk how it all works. but alright. lol


----------

